# The girl i got a crush on at work gave me her number :o



## akeanureevess

I didnt even ask for it. But she was like chad you need to get a phone so i can txt you. ima tell her i like her but fook im worried.


----------



## akeanureevess

Not that anyone has posted or seems interested in this i decided on not telling her. she probably just gave me her number so my work can get a hold of me o well. other things are more important n e way


----------



## Blanck

Thats great! It sounds to me like she is interested in you. So long as she isn't your manager, than I can't imagine it would be work related. You should try texting her some and see how that goes.


----------



## akeanureevess

Blanck said:


> Thats great! It sounds to me like she is interested in you. So long as she isn't your manager, than I can't imagine it would be work related. You should try texting her some and see how that goes.


Well the thing that led me to think that is my manager asked for my # last week probably to get me to cover shifts n stuff. But i have no phone and apparently the girl (her name is brissa) was given a shift on wednesday that she didnt want the usually goes to me. That made me think. I know SA makes you think crazy sometimes but is this one of those times? I txted her a bit on my roomies phones before she left to work.


----------



## forex

just a question why don't you have a phone ?
i once had a 20dollar basic nokia , were friends 
could contact me. 
i just use it to call or get called or text nothing more.


----------



## akeanureevess

forex said:


> just a question why don't you have a phone ?
> i once had a 20dollar basic nokia , were friends
> could contact me.
> i just use it to call or get called or text nothing more.


because i am already in debt and owe backrent. but i should get a good check on friday and will probly get something basic like a virgin mobile phone. am i being crazy tho? like is she just trying to help the manager out by being able to get ahold of me? or does she actually wanna talk to me? i wish my thought werent so mixed up lol


----------



## akeanureevess

so i didnt even tell her i liked her. all i told her is i really like working with her and she is ignoring me now. this hurts


----------



## jsgt

Play it cool dude and don't come on too strong. If she likes you, she will make an effort at conversation. Also, don't let your imagination get the best of you. She might be eating dinner, watching a movie, taking a bath, driving to the store, ect.. Try not to assume anything.


----------



## akeanureevess

jsgt said:


> Play it cool dude and don't come on too strong. If she likes you, she will make an effort at conversation. Also, don't let your imagination get the best of you. She might be eating dinner, watching a movie, taking a bath, driving to the store, ect.. Try not to assume anything.


do you think i came on too strong by saying i really like working with her? and you are probably right i have a strong imagination and im insecure so it probably is more likely shes busy. but the thing is i messaged her on my other roomies phone and the phone changed chad to chase and she immediately replied with what? i said o i meant chad his phone changes my name to chase and she didnt reply  do you think this means anything?


----------



## jsgt

It's possible that she is afraid to message you back because she likes you. She may not know what to say. Hmmm, I'd just see how she behaves around you when you two are at work together. In a playful manner, you might ask why she wanted to text you(since she won't reply back)...


----------



## DefendAll

maybe she was put off when u said tht ...sum girls dont know how to be upfront instead of playing games...if shes gunna keep ignoring u i'd say forget her


----------



## rapidfox1

Congratulations


----------



## Uranium

Dont just straight up tell a girl you like her. She will get the idea after a while.


----------



## LynnNBoys

Did she write back?

I hope it's going well!


----------



## AngelClare

Uranium said:


> Dont just straight up tell a girl you like her. She will get the idea after a while.


Exactly. You never say, "I like you." You have to learn to say it without saying it.

And texting, "I like working with you" from someone else's phone because you are a grown man without a phone was a pretty bad idea.

Hope you can salvage this. Maybe you should ask for advice before doing anything else


----------



## akeanureevess

Uranium said:


> Dont just straight up tell a girl you like her. She will get the idea after a while.


im working on that. flirted with her on sunday a bit. she gave me an opening to tell her her voice was cute and i did and i could tell she was into it. she like layed on my back kinda hugging me saying she is so tired. i think im starting to get how to do what you are saying



LynnNBoys said:


> Did she write back?
> 
> I hope it's going well!


yeah she did eventually but only a couple txts. it went good with her in person tho.



AngelClare said:


> Exactly. You never say, "I like you." You have to learn to say it without saying it.
> 
> And texting, "I like working with you" from someone else's phone because you are a grown man without a phone was a pretty bad idea.
> 
> Hope you can salvage this. Maybe you should ask for advice before doing anything else


i guess, i dont think im the first person in the world to not be able to afford a phone especially on this site. anyways this girl knows my story and accepts it. n im doing good on my own thats why i havent posted much in this lately. ur right tho its much better to say these kinda things in person but im working on more subtle ways of saying it, n i think im doing a good job


----------



## Anti depressant

Yeah saying "I like working with you" to anyone can come across creepy even if you didn't intend to. The impression I got when I read that is that it rubbed me the wrong way. So just be careful to not come off creepyish.


----------



## srschirm

Doesn't sound creepy to me, sounds sweet. Looks good so far dude.


----------



## akeanureevess

srschirm said:


> Doesn't sound creepy to me, sounds sweet. Looks good so far dude.


its only gettin better too. i like talking to her in real life as opposed to txt now. so much easier to flirt and not put out the wrong vibe.


----------



## akeanureevess

o and on sunday i told her i lost her number so she wrote it down again. this time with like hearts in it and stuff


----------



## srschirm

akeanureevess said:


> o and on sunday i told her i lost her number so she wrote it down again. this time with like hearts in it and stuff


Nice!! Have you asked her to do anything outside of work yet?


----------



## akeanureevess

srschirm said:


> Nice!! Have you asked her to do anything outside of work yet?


not yet.i kinda did during the first couple times we worked together but i had no confidence and she probably didnt even know i was asking her to hang lol. but im working towards it, got a phone again finally. nothing like my old blackberry tho :/


----------



## Marlon

she wrote her number with hearts around it? go for it already!! u got it EZ


----------



## akeanureevess

Marlon said:


> she wrote her number with hearts around it? go for it already!! u got it EZ


i like a different girl now lol i mean i like the girl i work with but theres a girl on here that i would much rather have in my life.


----------



## sweetluvgurl

Good job.  What girl you gonna like next week?


----------



## akeanureevess

sweetluvgurl said:


> Good job.  What girl you gonna like next week?


ahaha so what ive liked 3 in the past year go away dont be mad at me.


----------



## sakiller

akeanureevess said:


> ahaha so what ive liked 3 in the past year go away dont be mad at me.


Haha, don't over think it dude, it'll ruin your game because when you talk to her, she'll sense the lack of confidence which is an auto turn-off for chicks. The mentality you're supposed to have right off the bat is that she does like you and you converse with her based on that idea. And flirting isn't telling her that her voice is cute while giving off insecure vibes, flirting is telling her that her voice sounds funny all-the-while sounding funny and confident when you say it.


----------



## akeanureevess

sakiller said:


> Haha, don't over think it dude, it'll ruin your game because when you talk to her, she'll sense the lack of confidence which is an auto turn-off for chicks. The mentality you're supposed to have right off the bat is that she does like you and you converse with her based on that idea. And flirting isn't telling her that her voice is cute while giving off insecure vibes, flirting is telling her that her voice sounds funny all-the-while sounding funny and confident when you say it.


i was def flirting with her. and my vibe was confident for once. this time was good. im telling you she kept grabbing on me and kept trying to lay on me n hug me n stuff. n yeah not really overthinking it anymore. tbh not really thinking of her much at all right now


----------



## akeanureevess

sakiller said:


> Haha, don't over think it dude, it'll ruin your game because when you talk to her, she'll sense the lack of confidence which is an auto turn-off for chicks. The mentality you're supposed to have right off the bat is that she does like you and you converse with her based on that idea. And flirting isn't telling her that her voice is cute while giving off insecure vibes, flirting is telling her that her voice sounds funny all-the-while sounding funny and confident when you say it.


i was laughing and being playful w her the entire shift sunday btw.


----------



## SilentLyric

Most of the girls at work are too young for me. Congrats dude.


----------



## niacin

akeanureevess said:


> Not that anyone has posted or seems interested in this i decided on not telling her. she probably just gave me her number so my work can get a hold of me o well. other things are more important n e way


She definitely likes you as a friend. Maybe more  And I care!! That is so freakin' exciting! Congratulations man!


----------



## ThatLonerChick

That's great she gave you her number! Especially the second time with hearts on it lol 
I really don't think it was creepy that you told her you enjoy working with her, I've had guys tell me that at work and I didn't get creeped out. I thought it was a compliment. 

I wouldn't straight out say, "I like you"
Girls aren't stupid. They're most likely to pick up on these things with your actions. And the way it's going I think she might like you too!


----------



## keep2myself

Eye contact is everything, haha, touching is even more. Be yourself, dont be somebody your not as that's a turn off as well. It's normal for you to be fond of multiple girls, men want to spread their seed, it's a primal thing. Get out with her somewhere outside work for gods sake, a walk in the park, anything that is free, but interesting, or save up and bring her to a cool movie, something you both might like. Be a friend, go slow, this is practice, this is how it works, this is how you grow, this is how you learn.

Still, if you work pretty close together that is not exactly great, last time I dated someone at work we were literally working right next to one another, we lasted about two years, and when we broke up I almost lost my job, I said things to coworkers that I should not have, luckily we were both mature enough to get over each other without management freaking out on us worrying about harassment or lawsuits. The time before that I dated a girl I worked with, one of us got fired, and it was her, probably because she was like ten years older than me, and management probably decided to fire the cradle robber instead of the stupid young man.

Tread carefully dating someone you work with, definitely get to know her outside work, and if she cold shoulders you at any time you might not like it but you'll have to go back to being strictly professional, also don't let anyone at work know about the two of you as some employers have a policy of don't date people you work with, and they might fire you both if you can't act like mature adults. Seems complicated, but if you keep your wits about you you'll be fine, girls and boys meet through work all the time, it's not all that uncommon.


----------

